# Maven - Angeben welche Klassen/Packes für build benutzen



## beginner99 (6. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich in Maven angeben, welche Packages für einen Build benötigt werden?

zb. habe ich ein allgemeine Package, ein client package und ein server package in einem projekt. Ich möchte jetzt 2 jars erstellen können: client und server.


----------



## kama (6. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

hast Du die packages alle in einem Verzeichnis z.B. 


src/main/java/xx.../packageA/
src/main/java/xx.../packageB/
src/main/java/xx.../packageC/

Wenn ja wirst Du so nicht mit Maven klar kommen....

Wenn Du zwei Jar's erstellen möchstest, dann ist es notwendig zwei Module zu erstellen...Maven Konvention ein Module ein Jar!



```
pom.xml
  +----- module (Client)
                  +--- pom.xml
  +----- module (Server)
                  +--- pom.xml
```

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## maki (6. Jul 2011)

> wie kann ich in Maven angeben, welche Packages für einen Build benötigt werden?


Das ist einfach, Maven nimmt automatisch alles was unter src/main/java zu finden ist 

Ansonsten siehe die Antwort von Kama.


----------



## beginner99 (6. Jul 2011)

kama hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast Du die packages alle in einem Verzeichnis z.B.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das jetzt auf netbeans übersetzte, brauch eich dann da auch 2 Projekte oder kann ich das in einem einzelnen haben?


----------



## maki (6. Jul 2011)

Insgesamt sind es 3 Projekte.


----------

